# Eerie Manor 2012 - Night of the Witch



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

2012 was certainly a challenging year for many of us in the eastern portion of the country. We had to adjust our planned display around the weather at least a couple of times, primarily to avoid things getting ruined. Our initial display was focused on a haunted witch forest scene in the front yard, with the cemetery moved to the back as an exit scene to the walk through. Thankfully we did a trial run on Thursday, October 25. The weather was perfect with an almost full moon. My son got several nice pics and video clips which he edited into a short video of how the display "would have looked" had we been able to pull it off. Sadly, we scrapped the witch forest due to heavy rain and wind. We moved the cemetery back to the front for Halloween night and set up a scaled back walk through haunt which was a big hit with the 300+ TOTs we did get. We plan to re-introduce the witch forest next year and have a few ideas to compliment it even more. We were blessed to be able to celebrate Halloween this year and our thoughts, prayers, and well wishes are with those who lost and suffered so much as a result of the devastaing hurricane that ravaged so many on the east coast, where, we're certain, Halloween was the least of their concerns.
Here are the pics and video from the set up on the 25th. Thanks for looking and hope you enjoy the 2012 edition oif Eerie Manor!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm glad you got to see your original vision set up at least for a short time and got pics too. Great job.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow that is impressive! I love your witches, they turned out absolutely sinister looking. I love your cemetery too, there are just so many nice details. I hate that the weather limited your display options, but you are so far ahead of the game for next year. You did a fantastic job, your work is exceptional.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Your new trio of witches look right at home in your yard and really make your theme come to life! And I am as green as they are—in envy of your amazing collection of tombstones! Nice display. :jol:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice! The witches look wicked.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When I heard the short clip of the witch chant in the video, it took me a second to realize that the reason it sounded so familiar was because it was me talking

Your haunt has always been one of my favorites and the video did it full justice. The witches look wonderful and all the details in your cemetery are total eye candy.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

How great it is to see a video of Eerie Manor. You and your son did a great job this year Jerry and I know it will be even bigger and better for next year. Glad you got to set up and get some ggreat pics and video. Despite the wind and rain you managed to really pull it together.

Looking forward to Night of the Witch 2 coming next year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments! When we came back in the house on the night of the 25th, I said to Mrs. dubbya that at least we got to see it as it would have looked, (knowing the weather forecast was pretty bad for the following week). It was a tough call to scrap the witch forest but so glad we did. It had turned out realy nice and deserved to be viewed on a nice evening. We'll be referring back to the pics and video next year when we set it up again. I need to give a big shout out to lewlew for all his help this year! He loaned me a large canopy, crank ghost puppet and his awesome huge spider prop, none of which ever got used due to the weather. He also got me two large bundles of corn stalks which we did use in our scarecrow scene on Halloweeen night, and which freaked people out! Haunter friends are the best!


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

classy haunt. great pictures. love the hand in the mailbox


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Really great setup, Jdub! The photography and the video are fantastic. So glad you made it through the storm safely.  I just love love love the witches! Beautiful!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work man. Absolutely diggin the witches, especially the one with the tome. And you have some pretty great stones in the cemetery and that there seems to be one for each witch. Details... Details... Love it!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great haunt. I'm with SJ on the tombstones, you did an awesome job on those. Too bad it wasn't up for ToT but at least it didn't get ruined.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonderfully wicked!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Your haunt looks absolutely fantastic! I love the witches and the full moon with the gargoyle in the foreground. What is the little creature with the two bottom fangs? In the pics, he's #11 of 39 and in the video, he's at :15 and 2:44. I like him, he looks like a goblin and he's definately up to something wicked. Really cool haunt!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice feedback everyone. Truly appreciated! Copchick, the little monster prop is called just that "Little monster." I got him from Halloween Asylum. It's just an awesome little prop. Stands maybe 13 inches tall but wonderfully detailed.










As soon as I saw it I had to have it for the witch forest, and he fit perfectly.
The pic of the full moon behind the gargoyle is one of my favorites too!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - did I mention WOW? Awesome JD.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Nice set up. Great video. Well done.


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome!


----------

